# Streaming Stops just before end



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had the same issue since I started streaming with my Roamio Plus, when I stream a recorded show from the Roamio to my iPad, the show stops 1 to 2 minutes before the end of the recording. I know there is more time left if I go check the recording on the TiVo, I can watch the last minute. 
Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does it just freeze and never offer up the delete dialog? If so then yes, I see this ALL THE TIME.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't noticed problems specifically at the end of recordings. But I have had problems with freezes where beyond a certain point I can't play back the recording at all. Looks to me like sometimes the Stream encoder just doesn't properly encode recordings.

My speculation is that for some HD channels there are resolution changes when switching from show to commercials (for example 720p to 1080i) and perhaps that is messing up the Stream encoder at times. VideoRedo has trouble with those as well but can deal with them by running QS Fix with video filter enabled to select the desired primary resolution. Next time I run into this problem I'll have to investigate further along these lines. Lately though, I haven't had much need for out of home viewing on my iPad so haven't been using the Stream.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

moyekj said:


> My speculation is that for some HD channels there are resolution changes when switching from show to commercials (for example 720p to 1080i) and perhaps that is messing up the Stream encoder at times.


That makes sense ... I see evidence of these resolution changes while fast-forwarding through commercials: sometimes the FF will be smooth, and then some commercials get "jerky" (only certain frames displayed).

It does make for a frustrating OOH streaming experience with all these freezes, random "finished" messages in the middle, having to restart all the time, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> I haven't noticed problems specifically at the end of recordings. But I have had problems with freezes where beyond a certain point I can't play back the recording at all. Looks to me like sometimes the Stream encoder just doesn't properly encode recordings.
> 
> My speculation is that for some HD channels there are resolution changes when switching from show to commercials (for example 720p to 1080i) and perhaps that is messing up the Stream encoder at times. VideoRedo has trouble with those as well but can deal with them by running QS Fix with video filter enabled to select the desired primary resolution. Next time I run into this problem I'll have to investigate further along these lines. Lately though, I haven't had much need for out of home viewing on my iPad so haven't been using the Stream.


While that may be the case for some of your recordings that is not true for mine. When I have this problem it's almost always frozen somewhere on the show itself. Typically a minute or so before the end. I also edit a lot of stuff with VRD, and as you know we don't support multi-resolution video very gracefully, so I'd know if any of my shows actually had multiple resolutions.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Does it just freeze and never offer up the delete dialog? If so then yes, I see this ALL THE TIME.


This is exactly what I'm experiencing. It just never plays the last minute or so and the delete dialog never pops up. It just freezes, and this happens on every single video I stream.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

RustySTL said:


> This is exactly what I'm experiencing. It just never plays the last minute or so and the delete dialog never pops up. It just freezes, and this happens on every single video I stream.


 If you download instead of stream does playback freeze at same point?


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

moyekj said:


> If you download instead of stream does playback freeze at same point?


I haven't tried that yet.

Now today the streaming doesn't work at all. It starts then stops every few seconds. I'll have to try to restart it to see if that fixes anything.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's the same thing I've been seeing ever since the update following iOS7. I even tried eliminating the problem by using a standalone Stream that had not yet been updated and I was still having the problem, so I'm 99% sure it's the app causing the problem.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

My wife is having this same issue, with the stream stopping a minute or two before the end. It just freezes, never offering up the delete dialog. This happens with all the shows.
Normally it isn't an issue when the ending is just commercials, but for shows that go right to the end it is a hassle, because now she has to go to the TiVo to watch the last minute or so of each program. Defeats the purpose of the stream.

-Rodney


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I ran into the freezing several times over the weekend (in home streaming). Exiting the iOS App and then starting it over allowed me to continue playback. So that makes me think that problem is with the iOS video player decoder freezing, not the Stream Encoder messing up. Further evidence of that is that for 1 video I was able to do a download from pause point for the rest of the show at the point it froze which I decided to try instead of restarting the app. Though I was then able to play the download while still downloading and without having to restart the app. But my download was medium quality vs when doing in home streaming it's high quality, so I think the quality level factors into the freeze problem as well.

For those having freezes, is it always during in home streaming (which uses high quality)? That seems to have been my experience so far.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Still happens to me all the time. Very annoying.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Still happens to me all the time. Very annoying.


 Streaming or downloading? I haven't found a case where a medium quality download has frozen on my during playback yet. Seems like all cases have been streaming (which uses high quality when in home).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Streaming. I don't really have a need to download.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Streaming. I don't really have a need to download.


 Right. But I think you may find that if you download @ medium quality and start playing while downloading, you won't run into the freeze issue, at least that's my experience so far. If we can narrow down the freeze problem as being related to high quality streaming that may be a good data point for TiVo about this problem.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

I've downloaded several shows as medium quality and almost every one of them stops 2 min from the end. At that point you can't do anything with the show except restart and it still stops before the end. A little frustrating since I'm out of the country with an iPad full of shows that I'm missing the last 2 minutes off.


----------



## stfuqua (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi All,
I haven't been here in 7 years according to my profile. Glad this forum is still around. It was very helpful in the past.

I came back because I too am having issues with Stream downloads freezing during playback.

My probs are all with Downloads, I seldom view streaming video. 1 hour programs freeze during playback about 3/4 the way thru viewing. Frustrating!

I think this is exclusively when I download with Basic quality. As I never had this prob until they added the Basic d/l option. I really like the quick d/l time for a 1 hour program the morning after it is recorded by the TiVo. (when will they add auto streaming d/l's to iPhone!?)

My d/l's are all HD programs.

I was sure hoping to find a fix for this problem, but I suppose it will take a firmware or App update.

This is with my Premier XL4 and the Stream box, and viewed on my iPhone 5S.


----------
TiVo Premiere XL4 -Lifetime service July 2012
TiVo Stream -Sept. 2012
Series2 DT -Oct. 2006 still active
TiVo Series2 -Nov. 2004 still active


----------



## ddonohue (Dec 7, 2003)

Hallelujah, I thought it was just me.

I have taken to adding extra minutes to my recordings to make up for the fact that the app will rarely make it to the final minute or two. Just like everyone else, it just locks up with no "delete?" message ever displayed.

I've never tried this out-of-home, only on my own wifi. I originally assumed it was a streaming issue but was shocked to learn that it also occurs on downloaded shows just as often. 

I was certain that there had to be a workaround, so I sat and fiddled with a bad downloaded show one time for about an hour. Quit the show, quit the app, powered off the iPad, reset the iPad, restarted the show a million times, fast-forwarded close to the end, every thing I could think of. No luck.

And it's not consistent - it will freeze AROUND the same spot, but not exactly the same. When it happens I can hit done and restart watching it, and fast-forward to around the spot where it froze and maybe get a few more seconds or a few less. But I've never found a way to watch the end. And once a recording has developed this problem, it will always be that way as far as I can tell.

I only stream or download HD quality, so SD might make a difference. I've also never seen it happen on a show that's less than an hour, FWIW.

This is using a Premiere and a Stream to an iPad 2. A fix would be awesome.


----------

